# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Robotics Online - Industrial Robot Automation, robotics.org, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Website - robotics.org

youtube.com/roboticsonline

facebook.com/Robotic-Industries-Association-172699179409023

twitter.com/RIA_robotics

linkedin.com/company/robotic-industries-association

----------

